# Xin chút review



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (24/3/21)

Bé nhà em mới lên 2 tuổi, đang quá trình tăng cân nhưng chậm lắm các mẹ ạ. Mỗi tháng cho bé đi cân mà mẹ lại ủ rũ buồn thiu cả người. Bù lại thì con rất cứng cáp, trộm vía khoẻ mạnh, nhanh nhẹn, hoà đồng với các bạn nên em có phần an tâm. Em đang định đổi sang loại sữa mát khác, nghe các mẹ gần đây hay bàn tán về sữa Bubs Organic tốt lắm, mẹ nào dùng sữa này chưa ạ? Cho em xin chút review ạ


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (24/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs luôn nè, sữa này mát, tốt cho cho tiêu hóa của con đó mom


----------



## Trang Lê (24/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs luôn nè, sữa này mát, tốt cho cho tiêu hóa của con đó mom


Sữa bubs có đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé không ạ?


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (24/3/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa bubs có đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé không ạ?


Sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con đó mom


----------



## Trang Lê (24/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con đó mom


Đc đấy nhỉ, cho con uống sữa này đc đấy


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (24/3/21)

Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs này, trộm vía con ít ổm vặt hơn, mà tăng cân cũng ổn định


----------



## Hà Thông (24/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs này, trộm vía con ít ổm vặt hơn, mà tăng cân cũng ổn định


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (24/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


Sưz bubs có thành phần 100% từ sữa dê, nên giàu chất dinh dưỡng đó mom


----------



## Hà Thông (24/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Sưz bubs có thành phần 100% từ sữa dê, nên giàu chất dinh dưỡng đó mom


Ổn thế, cho con uống sữa này đc, để đối sang dòng này luôn


----------



## nga Lê Thị (24/3/21)

Mình cho con dùng sữa bubs  này nè, nhiều dưỡng chất con tăng cân ổn định ấy


----------



## Ngọc Lê (24/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Mình cho con dùng sữa bubs  này nè, nhiều dưỡng chất con tăng cân ổn định ấy


Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom nhỉ


----------



## nga Lê Thị (24/3/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom nhỉ


Vị dịu, thơm sánh, con dễ uống đó mom


----------



## Kim Liên (24/3/21)

Sữa bubs này mình cũng đang cho con uống nè, trộm vía con tăng cân ổn định


----------



## Hà Thy (24/3/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Sữa bubs này mình cũng đang cho con uống nè, trộm vía con tăng cân ổn định


C cho bé uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## Kim Liên (24/3/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> C cho bé uống sữa này lâu chưa


Mình ít sữa nên cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng, thấy sữa bubs này có thành phần dinh dưỡng tốt, nên cho con uống từ đợt 1t r


----------



## Hà Thy (24/3/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Mình ít sữa nên cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng, thấy sữa bubs này có thành phần dinh dưỡng tốt, nên cho con uống từ đợt 1t r


E cũng ít sữa quá, chắc đợt này đổi sang sữa này cho con luôn


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (24/3/21)

Cho con uống sữa bubs này nh lần trong ngày đc k các mom nhỉ, tại bé nhà e lười uống sữa quá


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (24/3/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Cho con uống sữa bubs này nh lần trong ngày đc k các mom nhỉ, tại bé nhà e lười uống sữa quá


Tùy theo nhu cầu của con thôi, mình chia nhỏ thành nhiều lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (24/3/21)

HOA NGUYEN HUYNH nói:


> Tùy theo nhu cầu của con thôi, mình chia nhỏ thành nhiều lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


Ngày uống bao nhiêu là con đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng c nhỉ


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (24/3/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Ngày uống bao nhiêu là con đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng c nhỉ


Phía sau sữa có ghi đó mom, ngày cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất nha


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (24/3/21)

Sữa bubs  này tốt đó, đợt giờ con mình uống trộm vía con ít ốm vặt lại luôn


----------



## Hoài Thương (24/3/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Sữa bubs  này tốt đó, đợt giờ con mình uống trộm vía con ít ốm vặt lại luôn


Đúng r, sữa bubs có Probiotic giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột, tăng cường miễn dịch cho con ấy


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (24/3/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Đúng r, sữa bubs có Probiotic giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột, tăng cường miễn dịch cho con ấy


Thì thế, giờ cái gì tốt thì chọn cho con thôi, bubs này tốt thì cho con uống cũng an tâm


----------



## Thảo Trần (24/3/21)

Sữa bubs này dễ uống, mà đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn đó, con k taao hay nóng trong gì


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (24/3/21)

Bubs  này giành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mn nhỉ


----------



## Oanh Tran (24/3/21)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Bubs  này giành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mn nhỉ


Dòng này từ 0-3t nha ấy


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (25/3/21)

Sữa bubs này tốt mà, dòng này mát đó mom, k làm con táo hay nóng trong gì đâu, tốt cho tiêu hóa của con đấy


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (25/3/21)

E đang cho con uống sữa bubs này đây, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng,có bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nha mom


----------



## Phượng Vũ (25/3/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> E đang cho con uống sữa bubs này đây, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng,có bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nha mom


Sữa bubs này là sữa bò à mom


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (25/3/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Sữa bubs này là sữa bò à mom


À k, dòng này sữa dê 100% tự nhiên luôn đấy


----------



## Phượng Vũ (25/3/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> À k, dòng này sữa dê 100% tự nhiên luôn đấy


Thế thì ổn r, con mình bị dị ứng vs sữa bò , chắc cho con uống sữa bubs này xem sao


----------



## Kiều Trang (25/3/21)

E đổi sang sữa bubs cho con trộm vía con ăn ngon, ngủ ngon mà k ốm vặt linh tinh nữa


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (25/3/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> E đổi sang sữa bubs cho con trộm vía con ăn ngon, ngủ ngon mà k ốm vặt linh tinh nữa


Loại này có hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con k vậy b


----------



## Kiều Trang (25/3/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Loại này có hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con k vậy b


Có đó mom ơi, con hấp thụ tốt, ăn uống ngon miệng , tăng cân ồn định ấy


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (25/3/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> Có đó mom ơi, con hấp thụ tốt, ăn uống ngon miệng , tăng cân ồn định ấy


Cảm ơn b nha, tăng cân cho con là ổn r


----------



## hien nguyen (25/3/21)

Sữa bubs này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## đỗ vân anh (25/3/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Sữa bubs này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


Dòng này bổ sung hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


----------



## hien nguyen (25/3/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Dòng này bổ sung hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


Hàm lượng canxi cao k làm con táo chứ mom


----------



## đỗ vân anh (25/3/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Hàm lượng canxi cao k làm con táo chứ mom


Sữa bubs có  Probiotic tạo sự cân bằng vi khuẩn đường ruột đồng thời phòng ngừa tình trạng táo bón luôn ấy


----------



## hien nguyen (25/3/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Sữa bubs có  Probiotic tạo sự cân bằng vi khuẩn đường ruột đồng thời phòng ngừa tình trạng táo bón luôn ấy


Chà ổn nhỉ, như này thì cho con uống sữa này an tâm r


----------



## Vong Tiện (25/3/21)

Nhiều mẹ cho con uống sữa bubs này nhỉ


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (25/3/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Nhiều mẹ cho con uống sữa bubs này nhỉ


Thì sữa tốt mà cho con dùng là đúng r


----------



## Vong Tiện (25/3/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Thì sữa tốt mà cho con dùng là đúng r


Ừa đợt mình cũng đc chị đồng nghiệp mới biết, công nhận sữa này nh dưỡng chất, tốt cho tiêu hóa của con


----------



## thao lê (25/3/21)

Sữa bubs này dễ uống, mà đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn đó


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (25/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> Sữa bubs này dễ uống, mà đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn đó


Con có dễ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng k vậy c


----------



## thao lê (25/3/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Con có dễ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng k vậy c


Mình thấy bé nhà mình uống trộm vía lắm, con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn


----------



## Linh Đoàn (25/3/21)

Sữa bubs này tốt đó mom ơi, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy sữa này giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (25/3/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa bubs này tốt đó mom ơi, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy sữa này giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy


Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom nhỉ


----------



## Linh Đoàn (25/3/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom nhỉ


Mình hay mua chỗ page chính hãng của dòng này luôn Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (25/3/21)

Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này nh dưỡng chất tốt cho con đó mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (25/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này nh dưỡng chất tốt cho con đó mom


Đúng r, mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, thấy con ăn ngon , ngủ ngon cũng mừng cái bụng mom ạ


----------



## Trantulan0819 (5/4/21)

Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs này


----------

